# Orozco (3BLD method) tutorial



## TDM (Mar 15, 2018)

Orozco is an intermediate method for 3BLD edges and corners. It's on par with M2 and TuRBo for edges (though it has a better buffer than M2 and more extensions than TuRBo), and is faster than OP corners (with a better buffer _and_ more extensions). There hasn't been any proper tutorial made thus far, so @theawesomecuber and I made one:

Link to tutorial

Please let us know if you have any feedback!


----------



## Will Faust (Oct 5, 2018)

My tutorial:


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 4, 2019)

Nice tutorial!


----------

